# Rebuild 350 HO Engine



## HIFLYR (Oct 16, 2011)

I know this the GTO forum but it is a Pontiac a 1968 Firebird 350HO 4sp number matching car. I need to get the original HO 350 Engine rebuilt and first engine rebuilders in my are of Memphis TN are few and second almost none mess with Pontiac's. I did get one price from one of the premier Pontiac builders not too far from here. Any suggestions from anyone for a good shop or expected range of cost for a rebuild assuming normal replacement parts. I also need to get my 69 Ram Air IV rebuilt in the future so need to find someone.
Thanks


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

The only well known, in Pontiac engine builder that I am aware of, with decent prices, is Len Williams in OK. NO, I have never bought an engine from him. Just going by info posted by others, and his online website. 

Len Williams Auto Machine

Butler is the biggest name in Pontiac engine building, right now. As you may have discovered, they are also among the highest priced. 

If you just want an almost stock rebuild, most any good shop, with Pontiac engine building experience, can do a decent job. The price of a stock rebuild will be a lot cheaper than a performance build. One of the main costs with a 350 performance build is the piston price. Nobody sells forged shelf pistons for a 350 Pontiac. So, unless you can find some NOS or good used TRW L2339F pistons, in the oversize you need, forged pistons will cost around $500 or more.

Also, I believe the #18 heads had press-in studs. So, if you plan to use a bigger than stock cam, a screw-in stud conversion is real good idea. Also, one piece stainless valves are good insurance. If you plan on lots of street driving, hardened valve seat inserts area good idea. 

Most consider forged rods a better option than having the cast rods resized, with new ARP bolts. Hey, all these upgrades cost $$$. So, it all depends on what kind of build you want, and how much you are willing to spend on it.

"...expected range of cost for a rebuild assuming normal replacement parts..."

For just stock type replacement parts, and a non-high performance rebuild, I'd estimate that $4k-$5k should easily do it. But, I figure the big boys will want more. Some of these guys have a waiting list, and can therefore get by with charging higher prices.

Besides Butler, here are some other Pontiac engine builders.

http://www.krepower.com/

https://www.facebook.com/PaulKnippensMuscleMotors/

http://www.sandovalperformance.com/

http://www.spottsperformance.com/

http://www.dcimotorsports.com/services/pontiac-v8-engine-builder/

Don't know how far from home you are willing to do business. Here's a guy in NJ who does some Pontiac stuff.

http://www.eddiesvalvegrinding.com/pontiacpricing.html

A local guy builds all my engines, so I have no personal experience with any of the above builders.

Here's an article about a '69 350HO rebuild that you might be interested in. Your shortblock build would be similar to this. 

http://www.hotrod.com/articles/hppp-1102-350-ho-engine-build/


----------

